# This rain! ☹️



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

So much for icefishing for a little while glad I got out yesterday while it was still fishable. This Blows.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ice will be gone. I wanted to go Sunday bad to


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang it all. I guess it's time to pack up some fresh Ohio air and head up North.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm still hopefully that a miracle happens and Sunday I'm out. Jim at one stop said last warm up ladue didn't thaw all the way. Maybe it won't and the next few days it puts on enough to get out. Would prefer skito but I'm not sure. Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm hoping for a super cold February


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Creeks are rollin mud here in nw ohio. At this point I'm just hoping everything opens up around here so I can maybe do some open water fishing. Whatever ice is left is gonna be useless. Expecially if next week's forecast plays out.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Just seen on news there's an ice storm starting tomorrow supposed to move across the country and reach Ohio. The way they talked has the potential to be bad.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Did they say it will add 3" to the lakes I'll at least pretend it will and see if it's true ! We know the weather people to very accurate


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Right now I regret not going out when we had ice. Christmas ruins everything lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

2 -3 real cold nights and we're back on!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> 2 -3 real cold nights and we're back on!


Like -20 or -30 maybe. It's going to be awhile.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Like -20 or -30 maybe. It's going to be awhile.


Not in my area two good nights around zero and we're back on. Not everywhere just certain spots. The 3" or so of soft garbage Ice we currently have will firm back up nicely with a couple cold nights. The open shore lines will lock up quickly. I'm positive I'll be back on the ice by the 2nd week of February. If not early next week sometime depending on conditions.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to find a pond Sunday. Noticed a lot of ponds still covered. It's going to be teens tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I'm going to find a pond Sunday. Noticed a lot of ponds still covered. It's going to be teens tonight and tomorrow night


Grab a 2x12 so the shore ice won't be a problem


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Having my buddy make a call to his cousin and see what his pond looks like. I don't go out if the ice isn't to shore it freaks me out


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

Billy Market just announced the Miller Ferry to Put in Bay resumes on Monday. 
Does not look good for ice fishing Lake Erie this season.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The way next weekend looking they might have the bars and pools open back up out there


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

therev said:


> Billy Market just announced the Miller Ferry to Put in Bay resumes on Monday.
> Does not look good for ice fishing Lake Erie this season.


I agree Erie is most likely a bust this year. But it's not over as far as inland go's


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Just between you and me, bobberbucket tried to talk me into using my jonboat as a ferry to get to the ice today!!! Worst case of fishing fever I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha that's funny you say that my brother was saying take my boat and just shimmy it across the ice and ice fish out of the boat as a safe precaution


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

swone said:


> Just between you and me, bobberbucket tried to talk me into using my jonboat as a ferry to get to the ice today!!! Worst case of fishing fever I have ever seen!!!!


It's true I did


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Couldn't get on no ice so I went and caught a few creek chubs to amuse myself.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 227593
> 
> 
> Couldn't get on no ice so I went and caught a few creek chubs to amuse myself.


Looks like pike bait to me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

set-the-drag said:


> Haha that's funny you say that my brother was saying take my boat and just shimmy it across the ice and ice fish out of the boat as a safe precaution


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Good ole ice scratcher!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

swone said:


> Just between you and me, bobberbucket tried to talk me into using my jonboat as a ferry to get to the ice today!!! Worst case of fishing fever I have ever seen!!!!


I know a couple guys who did just that a couple years ago. Caught fish too. Was pretty nuts.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

See Swone we should have went for it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Think there's any walkable ice this Saturday (Jan 14th), after 2 nights of sub 32 temps?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Think there's any walkable ice this Saturday (Jan 14th), after 2 nights of sub 32 temps?


Doubtful I couldn't find a long enough board & Swone Wouldn't go for my screwy water taxi idea


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Guess it's a day of "Honey-Do's", yard chores, tackle/gear check and family obligations.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a better plan than practicing for the plx polar bear jump!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I just read that February temps will be harsh! The water is cold, so it won't take too much to get us back on the ice


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

Just sudden out of cemetery at mosquito lake need boots to get on but found 3 inches in about 9ft of water. I would think it would get thicker farther out normally it's border line boys maybe tomorrow! !


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

Spudded stupid auto correct


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ttrout said:


> Just sudden out of cemetery at mosquito lake need boots to get on but found 3 inches in about 9ft of water. I would think it would get thicker farther out normally it's border line boys maybe tomorrow! !


Well that's a bit of good news! Thanks for checking and reporting the conditions it's greatly appreciated


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

SHE'S GONE FELLA'S


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I gotta get one of those sleeveless tux shirts. (it's formal, and it shows off the guns)

Mother Nature needs to try harder.....This winter is just weak!


----------

